# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Азартные игры

## Александр 2

Уже непомню в какой лекции,но Вы сказали что азартные игры или ( поправлюсь)  казино устроено так что игрок обязательно проигрывает.

Почему устроено так что проигрывает?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Потому что артха невозможна без дхармы. А азартные игры подразумевают получение денег без совершения полезной деятельности. Кришна не позволит этому случиться. Поэтому даже выигравшие скоро все проигрывают. Но у игрока есть азарт, который побуждает играть дальше. И этот азарт есть Кришна, о чем Он говорит в 10й главе БГ.

----------

